# setting up business in UAE



## Shar_Dee (May 23, 2011)

Need some legal advise here,
My frien has a Pvt Ltd company in India which deals in B2B and B2C business. He wants to set up the same business here in middle east. Now since the biz is relatively new he doesn't want to invest too much, hence he doesn't require visas, bank account branch office space, he will operate physically from India. 
For such kind of setup do we need to get the company registered in freezone etc or can he start operating hassle free. Pls advice
Thnx


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

If *everything* is registered and operational in India then he can start operating. However the company will be liable for import/export duties and trading restriction between UAE and India.

Also technically nobody will be allowed to work in the UAE permanently for the company.


----------



## Shar_Dee (May 23, 2011)

there is no physical product - the company provides a service....also if they hire someone here as a consultant whose not under thr pay roles...will that be okay?




Mr Rossi said:


> If *everything* is registered and operational in India then he can start operating. However the company will be liable for import/export duties and trading restriction between UAE and India.
> 
> Also technically nobody will be allowed to work in the UAE permanently for the company.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Shar_Dee said:


> there is no physical product - the company provides a service....also if they hire someone here as a consultant whose not under thr pay roles...will that be okay?


As long as the consultant has a visa or is registered in some capacity here.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

An additional note - companies in the UAE may want to pay for services rendered by a check pulled from funds on a local bank. If the company is not registered here, then you may find difficulty in getting the check cashed. I would recommend inserting contractual terms stipulating an international wire transfer.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Shar_Dee (May 23, 2011)

md000 said:


> An additional note - companies in the UAE may want to pay for services rendered by a check pulled from funds on a local bank. If the company is not registered here, then you may find difficulty in getting the check cashed. I would recommend inserting contractual terms stipulating an international wire transfer.
> 
> -md000/Mike


Thnx a ton tha was quite helpful....

Cheers
D


----------

